# Big Bertha irons



## cowgard (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about upgrading to better irons. I am playing the Kmart clubs I bought in the mid 90's. I didn't stick with it but am retired now and have time on my hands and renewed interest.
I don't have a lot of dough and I have been looking at the preowned Callaway site. It seems I can get Big Berthas in my price range in every model from 1994 to 2008. Any of these year models I should stay away from or any that are particularly better than others.
I'm 58 and just starting back to playing. I'm sure I need a regular flex shaft. Should I go graphite or steel? I'm mostly looking for forgiving irons and decent distance.
I know I'm asking a lot of questions for a guy that just joined the forum but any help is much appreciated. Thanks, David


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

I've done business with Callaway Preowned before. They are good people to work with and their clubs are reasonably priced, but don't overlook what they have in the area they call "Other Brands".

Callaway Preowned sells off the clubs they take in trade that are not Callaway clubs and those are a TON cheaper than what they sell their used Callaways for.

Something else to consider is 3BallsGolf.com I've also done business with them and found their prices to be excellent and they almost always under rate the condition of the clubs. In other words, it will look newer than you might expect.

Taylormade also has a preowned sales company, much like Callaway does.


----------



## cowgard (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Dennis. I checked out 3balls just in time to win an auction for a set of Big Bertha 2002s with steel Uniflex shaft for 125 bucks including shipping. No photos of the actual clubs but they said "very good" condition and with thier feedback and your recommendation I feel pretty comfortable. I wasn't planning on getting off that cheap but I'm not complaining. Thanks again, David


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the win. Look at it this way, you saved enough for new grips if you prefer something other than what they have. Maybe you saved enough to buy a hybrid to compliment the set. Spend what you intended to, to your best advantage!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

By the way, if you look at my bag full of Ping i15 clubs, you'll see the sand wedge and the lob wedge are 2002 Callaway Big Berthas. Something about the design of those wedges simply works better for me than anything I've ever owned.

We have a thread about what's in our bags.

What clubs will your set come with?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Right there in front, lower left...


----------



## cowgard (Jun 8, 2012)

They come with 4 thru 10 plus a wedge. 8 clubs total. A friend gave me a BB Diablo "draw" 7 wood that I hit and I have a Ping putter that works for me. A good driver and a 3 or 5 wood should have me set up pretty well and I can afford them now.lol David


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds like you are set. Good deal! When you get the clubs, take a picture.


----------



## cowgard (Jun 8, 2012)

I kind of got cold feet about the steel shafts since I'm a short hitter and not getting any younger so I called 3balls and changed my order to Ping G5s with regular graphite shafts. They were very cool about it. The Pings cost twice as much but I think I'll feel better about them. I'll take pics and review when I can. David


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

I was gonna chime in about the Callaway BB woods I have. I got a 3 & 5 from a friend and really like them. The 3 is graphite and the 5 is steel.

Now since you have changed and are getting Pings I will welcome you to the Ping club and do post up some pics when you get your bag filled!

Welcome & enjoy!


----------



## cowgard (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Stretch. I'll definitely post a pic and let you know how they work out for me. David


----------



## cowgard (Jun 8, 2012)

*Pings*

Well I have had the Ping G5 irons for a couple of weeks now and couldn't be happier. I played for a couple years back in the 90's and never broke a hundred with my cheapo Kmart clubs. Since I started back earlier this year it has been the same old story with some low end stiff shaft Lynx irons that I was given.
Since getting the G5s I have shot honest mid nineties 3 times
and feel like I'm on the verge of doing better than that. I hit these irons straight and a little further than the Lynx.
I also bought a Big Bertha Diablo 7 wood that I was so impressed with that I bought a matching driver and 3 wood. The 3 wood is great but I'm stuggling with a slice on the driver. I'm sure that's a swing/grip problem more than the club but I bought a Ping G5 driver online anyway since I like the G5 irons so much I figured it's worth a shot for what I payed (39 bucks).
Anyway, thanks for the input and the warm welcome to the forum. Here are some pics if I can do this right. David


----------

